# TUT of GREEN look



## snowkei (Nov 13, 2006)

hey guys~ this is my second tut...still nervous about my poor Eng.
Hope u'll understand what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






What I used





face
Armani matte silk #4
IOPE foundation #23
select moisturecover #NW20

eye
paints #Untitled
Paul & Joe Eye basecoat #05
pigment #Green & Forest Green
liquidlast liner #Inkspill
fluidline #Delphic
kiss me volume mascasa

cheek
NARS blush #Taj Mahal
mineralize skinfinish natural #dark

Lip
RMK lipstick #Red Beige
plushglass #full for you

[Tools]
#187 brush
#242 bush
#224 brush
#23 brush
Bobbi Brown #eyeliner brush
                 #concealer brush
                 #face blender brush
Solone #H06 brush
Elixir eyebrow pencil


foundation
It's me without any makeup





apply matte silk on my face





and then blend it with my face





apply select moisturecover on upper/lower eye lid





use concealer brush to blend them





then U can see





eye
apply paints on the eye lids as basecoat





pigment Green & Forest Green (use 242 brush & H06 Brush)





use 224 brush to blend them & add some delphic on inner corner
use Paul & Joe eye basecoat along the bone of  eyebrow to lighten it
and apply inkspill as eyeline









This is a pic of demostration





curl the eye lash, and apply mascara

after finishing eye makeup, use brow pencil on the eyebrows





and then U'll see





cheek
use 187 brush to apply CUTE COLOR BLUSH on cheeks









use face blender brush to apply mineralize skinfinish natural in order to create the shadow -- make face look smaller









lips
I apply lipstick and lipgloss on it

DONE!


----------



## tinapig (Nov 13, 2006)

beautiful !!! I love your fotds ~


----------



## kattpl (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks!!! Love it!!

Kath


----------



## n_c (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the great tutorial


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 13, 2006)

beautiful!!! Good job!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 13, 2006)

you're really gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank You!!  This is soooo pretty!!


----------



## makeupgal (Nov 13, 2006)

Very nice!!!  You did a really nice job.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Nov 13, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 13, 2006)

As I've said before in another post you are saucy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you so much for taking time to do a tutorial


----------



## NFTP (Nov 13, 2006)

beautiful! i love the colours on your eyes. thank you for making this tutorial.


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 13, 2006)

Purdy! I love it when you draw the diagrams!! awesome!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 14, 2006)

YOUR SKIN.  IS PERFECT.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 14, 2006)

The finished look is SO gorgeous!  I'm going to attempt this tomorrow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Nov 14, 2006)

You're beautiful, Thanks for the tutorial, the green's look great on you.


----------



## stephbunny (Nov 14, 2006)

oh the tutorial is great! very clear and the pics are so nice.

and your skin is so pretty! i bet you can get away with using no foundation. =p  i wish my skin "glowed" like that without makeup.
thanks so much for this tutorial.  I am going to try it one day...I need to get some of those green pigments!

i also like your eyebrows...I also fill mine in with a light light brown (a powder for blonds) and I think it looks good even though I have  dark hair like yours. =)


----------



## Street Angel (Nov 14, 2006)

Great tutorial!!!!  I love how you diagramed where to put the colors in your 12th photo.  Thank you


----------



## enchantress (Nov 14, 2006)

THANKS! That was such a helpful tutorial. You have BEAUTIFUL skin!!! The end result is SO PRETTY!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 14, 2006)

Beautiful............ Love this look and thanks for doing a tut for us


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Nov 14, 2006)

This is one of the best tuts I have seen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!


----------



## user79 (Nov 14, 2006)

Great look! Thanks for doing this tut.


----------



## Salynn (Nov 14, 2006)

wow wow wow ....! 
What such a great green!! 

You have a beautiful skin


----------



## xJUDYx (Nov 15, 2006)

gorgeous! great tut!


----------



## Simi (Nov 15, 2006)

Very good tutorial
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Thank you for taking time and post it.


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Nov 15, 2006)

Wooow..
U Look Pretty ,,,,, i LOve it...


----------



## Lollie (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you so much! Gonna try it for sure!


----------



## d_copper (Nov 15, 2006)

You are absolutely gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for doing the tutorial, it is such an eye opener 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What brow pencil did you use? I really like it.


----------



## abisshh (Nov 15, 2006)

Beautifullllll!!!!!!!!! Thanks for this tutorial!!!


----------



## charismaticlime (Nov 15, 2006)

Ooh I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now if I can find something similar to Green and Forest Green pigments without shelling out all that money


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 15, 2006)

This tut turned out so nicely!!  Wonderful job!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 15, 2006)

Great tutorial!!!! gorgeous!


----------



## snoopy_tj (Nov 16, 2006)

I love your tutes. Your makeup always looks so gorgeous. I am definitely going to try the armani foundation after your pics


----------



## snowkei (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_copper* 

 
_You are absolutely gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for doing the tutorial, it is such an eye opener 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What brow pencil did you use? I really like it._

 
I use Shiseido Elixir eyebrow pencil...the color is brown


----------



## snowkei (Nov 16, 2006)

thank u ladies


----------



## maggysfbayb (Nov 16, 2006)

Beautiful and very well done tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like your blush a lot!


----------



## preencesita (Nov 16, 2006)

what a nice tutorial... im startin to like green eyeshadows... =)


----------



## greeen (Nov 23, 2006)

wow, amazing job,! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i love the green!!


----------



## shooting star (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow. Your tutorials are just superb. Thanks very much.


----------



## Bianca (Nov 23, 2006)

That is so pretty!!! Thanks!


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the fab tut!  I may give this a try when I can concentrate


----------



## bli5s (Nov 24, 2006)

Please do more tutorials....i love them so much...very easy to follow!!


----------



## june19th (Nov 25, 2006)

SO PRETTY! thanks for this tut, you are gorgeous!!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 25, 2006)

thank u all ladies =))))))))


----------



## french-dessert (Nov 25, 2006)

i like ur skin !! pretty pretty


----------



## almondeyez81 (Nov 25, 2006)

beautiful tut!


----------



## boysareliers (Nov 28, 2006)

pic of demostration is extremely useful!

hope there will be more tutorials in time to come. thanks babe!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 11, 2006)

Thx =)


----------



## Simi (Dec 11, 2006)

_Thank you for the great tutorial:ilike: ._


----------



## baby_phat_phat (Dec 14, 2006)

your skin is beautifully dewy an i love the jewel tones you used


----------



## snowkei (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank U!!!!!!!


----------



## brown_eyes (Dec 22, 2006)

I love your tutorials and I love the green.  
You look geat.


----------



## Morosity (Dec 23, 2006)

Excellent tutorial! Thank you for taking the time to make it for us all. You're so pretty!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 27, 2006)

thx everyone <3


----------



## tanitabg (Dec 27, 2006)

*green*

Very helpful  . thank  you . YOU LOOK  AMAZING AS ALWAYS . Can I suggest purple ,violet and rose  on you ?! i am sure you will look beautiful with those colours


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 3, 2007)

Beautiful tutorial and very helpful. Thanks so much.


----------



## Elodienosore (Jan 5, 2007)

Youir so beautiful !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that's great !!!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jan 5, 2007)

gorgeous tut. You are making me want those pigments!
 You have such pretty lips.(psst...I kinda think they looked better bare. *hides*) Thanks so much for all the hard work, I can tell you put into this tut.


----------



## snowkei (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: green*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tanitabg* 

 
_Very helpful . thank you . YOU LOOK AMAZING AS ALWAYS . Can I suggest purple ,violet and rose on you ?! i am sure you will look beautiful with those colours_

 
thanks for ur suggestion...I'll try it next time!!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 8, 2007)

thank you everyone! ^_^


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

woww you look gorgeouss in teh last pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D


----------



## Emmi (Feb 3, 2007)

Beautiful!! Great tut! I have to try this out!!


----------



## sensuelle (Feb 4, 2007)

you have brilliant tutorials! please do more!!! how do you like the armani silk?


----------



## ViVaMac (Feb 5, 2007)

I love every tuto on you. 


They are clear and beautiful, bravoooo on you


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 6, 2007)

Great tut.. thanks for sharing


----------



## breathless (Mar 4, 2007)

this is really cute! i've never seen eyeshadow applied like this and i thought i seen it all! you're very creative!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 12, 2007)

again...yay! im a regular at your tutorials hun


----------



## xoxoxd (Mar 13, 2007)

ahhh-I love all your tuts... and I love how your eyes turns out -w/eye make-up on..what huge difference it makes..

you are very good! are you an MAC make-up artist? b/c the way you do your eyes they are truly superb! considering how asian eyes are w/no deep crease...

You absolutely know how to bring out those eyes..love it..love it..

I wish you can show me how to do mine! -xd- ^_^


----------

